
Straight Talk About Sex Differences in Occupational Choices and Work-Family - porker
https://ifstudies.org/blog/straight-talk-about-sex-differences-in-occupational-choices-and-work-family-tradeoffs
======
TheCoreh
> 50% of men, by definition, would have stronger interests in engineering than
> the average man

By definition, they would have stronger interests in engineering than the
_median_ man

------
bcassedy
It's one thing to talk about biological differences and how they may help
shape behavior. It's another to use them as justification to eliminate
programs designed to facilitate a more inclusive and diverse culture as was
the case in the infamous manifesto.

